# Which Laptop for Blogging ... ?



## GadgetJim57 (Mar 3, 2018)

I need to get an inexpensive, small (10-12 inch) laptop for blogging and uploading pictures when I travel up the Pacific Coast this summer .....*

Has anyone used a laptop for blogging while car camping ... ? What would you recommend ... ? I don't want something that is too slow. I will be tethering the laptop to my smartphone for Internet, and uploading pictures to my blogs from USB Thumb Drives.

Also, what would be a good Blog Website ... ?


----------



## Basecare (Jan 28, 2018)

Any laptop could do... However, i will advice you gat a laptop with a minimum of 4GB Ram... On the blogging partform, you could choose but i will advice Wordpress dot org or free hosting partform like blogger.


----------



## GadgetJim57 (Mar 3, 2018)

I decided to go with the new Dell 17" 5770 8th Generation i7 Quad-Core, which has many useful features: 16GB RAM (soon to be upgraded to 32GB RAM), 4GB Video RAM, 2TB HD, soon to be upgraded with an additional 512GB SSD, SD Card Reader, DVD/CD Burner, 4 USB Ports (1 is USB Type-C). HDMI, Web-Cam, Speaker/Mic Port, Stereo Speakers, Bluetooth, Backlit Keyboard, Ethernet Port.


----------



## GadgetJim57 (Mar 3, 2018)

I also got the Crave 50000mAh PowerPack to use with my laptop, which should provide many hours of additional use .... I will be testing the Crave 50000mAh PowerPack soon to see just how many additional hours of use I can get with my laptop .....


----------



## Basecare (Jan 28, 2018)

GadgetJim57 said:


> I decided to go with the new Dell 17" 5770 8th Generation i7 Quad-Core, which has many useful features: 16GB RAM (soon to be upgraded to 32GB RAM), 4GB Video RAM, 2TB HD, soon to be upgraded with an additional 512GB SSD, SD Card Reader, DVD/CD Burner, 4 USB Ports (1 is USB Type-C). HDMI, Web-Cam, Speaker/Mic Port, Stereo Speakers, Bluetooth, Backlit Keyboard, Ethernet Port.


Nice Laptop although i was thinking you want just simple something... Check it out on amazon and it was worth the price


----------



## GadgetJim57 (Mar 3, 2018)

Basecare said:


> Nice Laptop although i was thinking you want just simple something... Check it out on amazon and it was worth the price


> 
Originally, I wanted to have a much smaller and less expensive laptop, like either a 12-inch or 13-inch, but after researching, I decided to go with the Dell Inspiron 17-inch 8th Generation i7 5700, and since I do not have a desktop computer, this will now be my main computer.

Lots of great features > DVD/CD Burner > HDMI > Bluetooh > WiFi > SD Card Reader > 4 USB ports (1 is USB Type-C) > Backlit Keyboard > Webcam > 32GB RAM (I had the Geek Squad install another 16GB stick) > 2 HD slots, so I can add a 500GB SSD, which I will do soon > Headphone/Speaker Jack > Ethernet.

The one serious complaint that I have is the battery life is NOT good ... !!! This will be a serious problem while on the road traveling.

I'm testing my laptop while camping for a few days at a local campsite. Have to connect via Tethering from my Note 8. I like the keyboard. Still getting used to the track-pad ... Stereo Speakers are nice, and loud enough.

Another issue ... I keep losing Bluetooth connection, so I have to constantly reconnect my headphones, mouse, earbuds, speakers, even hard-wired earbuds/speakers.


----------



## alex_mercer (Oct 6, 2017)

How about the Mac Air or Mi Book air or something?


----------



## JohnBelly (May 27, 2018)

You can use any laptop you want any laptop with 4 Gig of Ram and Minimum Core i3 Processor is going to be fine enough for blogging


----------



## RelaxedMale (Jun 6, 2018)

If all you are doing is blogging then you could use a midrange laptop. The lower priced $300 laptops are so underpowered that after a couple of years you are ready to throw it out the window. I have used a low end it does well just have to turn off the antivirus and everything else or I will be loading for an hour and a half.


----------



## jperez (Jun 11, 2018)

If you need a laptop mainly for blogging, I'd say don't go for a laptop with high specifications. You get mid range laptops costing around $500 which would fulfil your purpose I believe.


----------



## Billy02 (May 8, 2018)

Any laptop is fine, i think you can go for refurbished HP Elitebook/Probook with 4GB RAM, this will be good for you.


----------

